# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Game of Thrones homebrew board game.

## MazrimTaim

Yes, I know there are already several board (and card) games set in Westeros, but...  you know, whatever.

[edit] OK, I updated the map.  It now uses Tear's map.  I need to add the connecting lines and sea routes & etc.



[/edit: back to the original post]

so now that that's out of the way, some gameplay rules:

The purpose of the game is to make yourself King by controlling King's Landing, your own starting lands, and to have more than half of the minor lords as your bannermen.

Players will move armies around the board, recruiting forces, gathering supplies, and fighting each other.  Through military victories, the taking of hostages, bribery, and various special abilities; players can win the support of minor houses, allowing them to recruit more troops, and ultimately win the game.

Each player starts with a home territory, a castle and lands, as well as two minor houses that start on their side, each with its own castle and territory.  Those of you who are familiar with the series can tell who the starting houses are (it should be played with 4 to 8 players)

You can see that there are spaces on the board covered with meat, gold, swords, or skulls.  This has to do with the mechanic by which armies gather supplies.  I can describe it in more detail if you need.

This is still very much a work in progress - I don't plan on keeping the bright green lines - but until I get the board and routing balance down, the art stays as it is.  Oh, and I made it in Paint.net

so....  what do you think?

----------


## Moe

Imho this is a cool idea - but of course a game can only be misvalued if you never played it.
What tools you use to play the game? Are there cards, cubes and how do players take turn?

To the 'mapping' part:
I already got, that you plan to take a new map (still aiming for taer's?) as underlaying, so that this one is a bit blury doesn't matter.
But imo there are some dissonances in the symbols you've used. Food, the shields, etc are grainy whereas the ancors are
only black and clear such as the 'castles'.

Nevertheless quite a good start, I'll keep an eye on that  :Smile: 

>Moe

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Should of used tear's map  :Smile:

----------


## MazrimTaim

I know, I love his map.

Like I said in the other thread, his board has all the text and city markers all over it.

If I get a version of his map to use, I can swap it out easily enough.

----------


## MazrimTaim

> Imho this is a cool idea - but of course a game can only be misvalued if you never played it.
> What tools you use to play the game? Are there cards, cubes and how do players take turn?


There are three elements to gameplay -
The political game (gaining influence with minor houses)
The strategic game (moving armies around the map)
The tactical game (armies fighting against eachother)

Each house has a deck of cards (maybe 20, max), and players recruit units by drawing cards from these decks.  They might be named characters like Robb Stark or Walder Frey, or they may be generic swordsmen, archers, or knights.

They keep these cards in small stacks in front of them facedown, as separate armies, which are numbered.  The armies are represented on the board as a token with a number on it.  Each player would be limited to about 5 armies active at a time.

When two armies are brought to battle, the cards are used in a short game, and cards may be killed or taken hostage in battle.

that's the basic outlay.  There is also an element of supply management with each army, and some units will have no combat use, but have other ways to impact the tactical or political game.

[edit]

As to the artistry of the map:  yea, definitely a WIP.  I'm more focused on getting the game mechanics down, and creating cards for each of the named characters (130 at this time, and I haven't even made the special units at the wall or in King's Landing yet)

IIRC, i pulled the gold, the swords and shields, and the chicken legs from google images.  the anchors were from there as well, but since they weren't photorealistic like the rest were, shrinking them down didn't pixelate them as much.  The castles I made by hand.

I may, at some point, go back and remake them all so that the art styles match, but that's minor stuff at this point.

----------


## tilt

I agree with getting the game figured out and everything in its place before "prettifying it". However, I feel there is one thing I just want to say - remember that if you want to commercialize this you gotta get (pay for) rights from George RR Martin and his group, the same if you want to sell it to a gaming company. So if this it to go beyond home-use, you have to talk to somebody about that  :Smile:   ... that said it looks great  :Smile:

----------


## bartmoss

> First off - full disclaimer - the lowest layer (the terrain and stuff) has been flagrantly stolen.


Not a friend of this sort of thing. Copyright is something to respect. Hope you were just being ironic & got permission from the map creator...

----------


## tilt

I think he plans to make his own map and just using the other temporary as a place holder and a guide to find out how the game should work ... and if not, he should make his own, and if not, ask permission of the owner of the current one.

----------


## MazrimTaim

> Not a friend of this sort of thing. Copyright is something to respect. Hope you were just being ironic & got permission from the map creator...


I sent a pm to the guy who made this map: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...-a-fan-project

he showed me where I could find a copy on his map without any text, and I am currently in the process of converting my game map to work on the map he posted (some locations don't line up quite as well as I had expected)

So yes, the one I used above was pulled off of google images, but the one I am using for version 2.0 is used with the permission of the author.  "good luck" were his exact words.

Yes, I was being a bit flippant, but i didn't want anyone to think that I had created the underlying map when, in fact, i had not.

----------


## thorpe

Somebody asked for a map of Westeros and I thought where is that in the real world...Too funny.  So the map maker is on this site?
Wonder if I can use it for Doming12.com which is a site I'm starting to make maps for.  It's based on the game of Risk but using the computer.
Here's the map I did.

----------

